# Cruise from upstate ny



## thehoodz315 (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone headed from upstate or through upstate? I'm in Syracuse and looking to cruise in with anyone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

@csoares_mkvi on Instagram is hosting a rally up from NJ on Friday. Check out and maybe you can meet up with him.


----------



## thehoodz315 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Rick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## zeenabweb (Dec 3, 2019)

Just wondering if any other vortex people are involved with open wheel racing?
I am
scca
formula 2000 .....


----------

